# Rear Alignment



## adamacies (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought an 04 gto about a month and a half ago. The car seemed like an awesome deal with all the work that had been done to car already. I honestly have no clue as to what all has been done besides the obvious stuff. The problem that has me looking for help is the wheels that I got with this car. The wheels are 19" and I believe the rear are 10" wide it has a 275 30 19 tire. 

The other day one of my rear tires blows out on me. I pull the wheel off to find a groove worn into the inside of the tire where the sidewall and tread meet. I ended up ordering all new wheels and tires for the car. My question to this whole rant is: is there a way to get the rear alignment fixed on these cars, as that is what is causing the wear on both rear tires.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes, there is a rear wheel alignment on this. IMO take it to a reputable place that knows this car. In fact my advice is, do not allow anyone that is not versed on this car work on it. MOST have no idea on this car and relish tinkering on it at YOUR expense. Ya got an expensive car that takes expensive parts don't settle for "cheap" labor you're asking for problems. 

Check to see if the fenders were rolled, check for strut rub.


----------



## adamacies (Mar 8, 2011)

When I took the wheel off I didn't notice any strut rub, but there was a lot of rubbing on the inner fender well. The other side the tire is more worn but no rub. Do you know of a reputable alignment shop


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I had some trouble with the rear in my car too. I first took it to a local shop and they said they could allign it. When I picked it up it seemed fine until the rear of the car squatted during accelleration and it started eating the rear passenger tire with the fender. By the time I got it home it ruined a brand new BFG tire. Long story short I found a pedders dealer and had them allign the front and rear cradles and allign the car and I have had zero tire problems. What I am saying is find a Pedders dealer in your area and have it done right. They would be your best source fot the suspension settings.
Good luck with the car and I hope that you enjoy it !


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

adamacies said:


> When I took the wheel off I didn't notice any strut rub, but there was a lot of rubbing on the inner fender well. The other side the tire is more worn but no rub. Do you know of a reputable alignment shop


I only allow a Pontiac dealer (former now-adays) to work on my car (unless some mods friends help me with) . I have a great relationship with them. No other shop will operate on the car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The problem MIGHT be alignment but it's just as likely or maybe even more so the fact you have bigger tires on the car than it was designed for AND the wheel offset is wrong. To get a bigger tire to fit in there correctly you need to check how everything is working in there. I'd disconnect the shock and remove the spring and then you can easily move the wheel up and down thru it's full travel to see how things fit. With my offset I needed a 5mm wheel spacer (with longer and stronger ARP wheel studs) AND a little 5# hammer massage of the inner fender in a couple of spots to get 285s to work. I did no rear alignment. 

The next thing you need to check if everything is cool there is a dynamic test. By that I mean to put some sort of marker stuff on the inner fender and take the car out for some hard cornering. Because of control arm movement and tire roll you may get rubbing that you didn't have in a straight line. The best fix for that problem (and IMHO should be done anyways) is to replace the inner and outer rear control arm bushings. That keeps the arm from squiggling around under load and it also helps with rear camber issues. Rolling the fender lips (or cutting) also is recommended for wider tires. With everything done right and the right wheel you can get up to 285s in the back with full wheel travel and have no rubbing.


----------



## adamacies (Mar 8, 2011)

I appreciate all the input, I will have to look into replacing the bushings as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

adamacies said:


> I appreciate all the input, I will have to look into replacing the bushings as well.


Just a note but to do the outer control arm bushings you need to drop the subframe on whatever side you're doing and tighten up before doing the other side. As long as you have to drop the subframe it's a really good time to do the subframe bushings. Energy Suspension makes affordable and very nice quality subframe bushings. You need to replace the center bolt with a new one on those as they are one time use bolts.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I only allow a Pontiac dealer (former now-adays) to work on my car (unless some mods friends help me with) . I have a great relationship with them. No other shop will operate on the car.


I tried to get my former Pontiac dealer (now Buick) to do the allignment on my car but they quit doing them and they told me whom they use. When I contacted them they didn't know anything about the rear allignment tool for the rear subframe. So I called the dealer back and asked about their tool and even gave them the part number and they didn't know what I was talking about . After I had the car done at the Pedders dealer I found a allignment bar on Ebay and bought it for future work.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pcviper13 said:


> I tried to get my former Pontiac dealer (now Buick) to do the allignment on my car but they quit doing them and they told me whom they use. When I contacted them they didn't know anything about the rear allignment tool for the rear subframe. So I called the dealer back and asked about their tool and even gave them the part number and they didn't know what I was talking about . After I had the car done at the Pedders dealer I found a allignment bar on Ebay and bought it for future work.


So your dealer referred you to a place that has no idea on a rear alignment on this car? What's this tell you? Then you ask the dealer for the rear alignment tool and they had no clue what you were talking about. 

Imagine all the people that didn't know any better putting their faith in the clueless. I'd be then looking for a reputable speed or high performance shop perhaps inquire from Vette owners who they use.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it highlights the best reason to learn how to do stuff yourself. There's no mechanic that has has the care I have for my car


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> I think it highlights the best reason to learn how to do stuff yourself. There's no mechanic that has has the care I have for my car


:agree


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> So your dealer referred you to a place that has no idea on a rear alignment on this car? What's this tell you? Then you ask the dealer for the rear alignment tool and they had no clue what you were talking about.
> 
> Imagine all the people that didn't know any better putting their faith in the clueless. I'd be then looking for a reputable speed or high performance shop perhaps inquire from Vette owners who they use.


That is why I finally ended up at a pedders dealer in Atlanta. I do all of my own work with the exception of allignments of corse. When I wanted it alligned I had just Pedderized it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pcviper13 said:


> That is why I finally ended up at a pedders dealer in Atlanta. I do all of my own work with the exception of allignments of corse. When I wanted it alligned I had just Pedderized it.


Pedders is the way to go.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The front cradle is fairly easy to do yourself. You can make the aligning tool as it's just a pointer


----------

